# Saddest films?



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm trying to find a good one to watch. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

One of the few I've shed a tear to is schindlers list. The scene at the end where they all say goodbye gets me.


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

306chris said:


> One of the few I've shed a tear to is schindlers list. The scene at the end where they all say goodbye gets me.


I have been meaning to watch it. I watched half of it last summer. I still need to finish it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

The champ


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

The Kite Runner


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Run wild run free


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Phar Lap


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Marley and Me, never seen it but meant to be a bit of a tear jerker.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Kes - Odd film but very sad

And this is going to sound really odd but:

TYSON the Movie, have a watch and the parts where he talks about how he got into fighting (Pigeons) and his trainer who died when he was 19 (Tyson even chokes up here)


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

RussZS's Holiday videos.

Oh, not that kind of Sad...


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I thought that the Wrestler was quite sad, cracking film though.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

^^+1^^

A certain scene in the Pixar movie 'UP'. I defy anybody, no matter how much of a tough guy he thinks he is, not to reach for a tissue.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean mate, some very sad scenes in that pic but what a lovely film


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

The funeral scene in 'Four Weddings and a Funeral'


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

pooma said:


> Marley and Me, never seen it but meant to be a bit of a tear jerker.


Oh, it is mate. Gf was in tears!

The Green Mile!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ green mile +1

"P.S. i love you" was quite sad, got dragged to cinema by SWMBO to endure it.

Beaches,
and a bit of an oldie but imitation of life is sad too


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

pooma said:


> Marley and Me, never seen it but meant to be a bit of a tear jerker.


I always wanted to see this then watched it and wished i never had !

Sad films:
P.S. i love you 
note book
green mile
green street - i cry every time love the main character !
curious case of benjamin button

that should last you a while


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Reds said:


> ^^+1^^
> 
> A certain scene in the Pixar movie 'UP'. I defy anybody, no matter how much of a tough guy he thinks he is, not to reach for a tissue.


totaly agree had me sobbing


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm trying to find "No Holds Barred" on DVD, if anyone has or knows where I can find it, please let me know!


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Marley and Me
Green Mile

Makes me wanna grab a hanky just thinking about them


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> I'm trying to find "No Holds Barred" on DVD, if anyone has or knows where I can find it, please let me know!


VHS any good :lol:

No Holds Barred [VHS] [1989]: Hulk Hogan, Joan Severance, Kurt Fuller, Tommy 'Tiny' Lister, Mark Pellegrino, Bill Henderson, Charles Levin, David Paymer, Patrick O'Bryan, Jesse Ventura, Gene Okerlund, Howard Finkel, Frank Beascoechea, Thomas J. Wright, Michael I. Rachmil, Michael McDonnell, Richard Glover, Vince McMahon, Dennis Hackin: Amazon.co.uk: DVD


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Forrest Gump


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

uruk hai said:


> VHS any good :lol:
> 
> No Holds Barred [VHS] [1989]: Hulk Hogan, Joan Severance, Kurt Fuller, Tommy 'Tiny' Lister, Mark Pellegrino, Bill Henderson, Charles Levin, David Paymer, Patrick O'Bryan, Jesse Ventura, Gene Okerlund, Howard Finkel, Frank Beascoechea, Thomas J. Wright, Michael I. Rachmil, Michael McDonnell, Richard Glover, Vince McMahon, Dennis Hackin: Amazon.co.uk: DVD


No, I don't have a video player... I'd already found that :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

'Hachiko, A Dogs Story' - even more tear jerking as it's based on a true story!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

"The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas"


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

S63 said:


> "The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas"


oh, that sounds like one of them "special" films my uncle liked me to watch with him


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Here you go !

http://fiimfinders.mybisi.com/product/no-holds-barred-dvd-hulk-hogan-wwe-wwf


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> oh, that sounds like one of them "special" films my uncle liked me to watch with him


:lol: It does doesn't it but nothing could be further from the truth, a very moving story of two boys during the Holocaust, the ending which I won't give away has a twist guaranteed to bring a tear to the eye.


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

Ducky said:


> 'Hachiko, A Dogs Story' - even more tear jerking as it's based on a true story!


ahh I agree!


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

marley and me


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

How about clash of the titans or Simon burch


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Seven Pounds with Will Smith. I think its really good


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't know why, but the finishing bit of the original green street always makes me feel abit sad


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

my daughters keeper apparently


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Dead Mans' Shoes* is a really tragic film but pretty harsh and violent as well.

*This is England *is another hard hitting one with a bit of a sad ending.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Meet Joe Black made me greet at the end


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

i been thinking bout this but can anyone watch marley and me without having a tear in their eye.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Gran Torino? I think it is quite a sad film in many ways.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

rocky 3+4


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Incredible Journey


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

JPC said:


> my daughters keeper apparently


is that the sequel to my sisters keeper ?:lol:

back on topic.

man on fire,perfect storm and gladiator.


----------



## mastic (Aug 5, 2010)

Million dollar baby was a sad film, The Road and the green mile


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

'Jack' with Robin Williams


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

The Elephant Man is the saddest film I've seen. Again even more hard hitting as based on true story


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

The Champ
E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Saving Private Ryan at the very end.

Also the Grinch, why did he have to save Christmas?


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Pans Labyrinth. You have to keep telling yourself its just a film.


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

The Green Mile, The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas, Hachiko (i own an Akita) & Dead Poets Society.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

The Green Mile
Sliding Doors
Meet Joe Black
Captain Correlli's Mandolin
The Perfect storm


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Green Mile
Forrest Gump
Marley & Me
The Pianist
The Shawshank Redemption
Millers Crossing
Enemy at the Gates
Atonement
Gladiator

HTH


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

You're all sensitive guys on here... "lets go play with the pansies!!!" 

Saw always manages to bring a tear to my eye but for a whole different reason!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Marley & Me

Especially if you've got a dog!


----------



## 1999grad (Oct 10, 2008)

"Dancer in the Dark" starring Björk will make you feel miserable. Grief and self-deprecation guaranteed or we'll give your money back!

There are also some sad moments in "Atonement", "Castaway" and "The Empire of the Sun", as is logical in movies that tell stories about somebody who goes through very hard experiences. "Before Sunrise" and "Before Sunset" have also some romantic-sad moments.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

_Brotherhood_ - the Korean one.

And..

_A Very long Engagement_. I got this free for signing up with Play.com. It was the only one they had left and I reluctantly took it - it was free after all! And it turned out to be one of my favourite movies. A little like attonement, but infinitely better. A real tear jerker, and I normally go straight to the horror section.. It's French, with subtitles.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

306chris said:


> One of the few I've shed a tear to is schindlers list. The scene at the end where they all say goodbye gets me.


+1

Beautiful film on many levels


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Leon.

Or House of Flying Daggers


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

For me it would have to be:

Green Mile
Boy in the Striped PJ's
Philidelphia
Saving Private Ryan (particularly the bit when they are in the American Cemetery)
Gran Torinio
Forest Gump

maybe a few more but thats all i can think of at the moment


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Just seen this list.

Marley and Me is sad,
Green Mile will make you sad,
Meet Joe Black might make you blub a bit through sadness.


Schindler's list will make you cry through sheer heart wracking guilt. You will be so appalled by what happened to the Jews and what a thing Oscar Schindler and Isaak Stern did. Even though you had nothing to do with it, the fact you are human and we a capable will make you re-adjust your whole perspective and cry like a baby.

It's a hugely, immensely powerful piece of cinema.


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

What dreams may come - Robin Williams in a very deep thinking film about Heaven & Hell. Very moving & thought provoking


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the boy in the striped pyjamas is only listed on here because it's a travesty of a film!!!

it completely missed the point of the book!!!!!!!!

It has to be the worst book to film that there has ever been....and the casting...don't get me started on that!

read the book and stay well clear of the film!!

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, as for sad films:

Saving Private Ryan
Schlinder’s list
First do no harm
John Q
Mr Holland’s ****
Meet Joe Black
Watership down
My Left foot
In the Name of the Father

:thumb: well... 

But you know what I mean


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

wayne_w said:


> What dreams may come - Robin Williams in a very deep thinking film about Heaven & Hell. Very moving & thought provoking


Just remembered this one ..... great film !! will have to go download it now !! others:

Green Mile
Gran Turino
I Am Legend (The dog getting the virus  )
Rocky (When Micky the trainer dies .. ....... Adrian !!!)

:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Gran Torino

Just watched it and what a superb movie. Genuinely had me laughing in places but such a tragic ending.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

wayne_w said:


> What dreams may come - Robin Williams in a very deep thinking film about Heaven & Hell. Very moving & thought provoking


totally agree with you on this. cracking film

7 pounds with will smith is a sad film last ten mins killed me off


----------



## Slim V5 (Mar 29, 2007)

That film with the old fella and the lawnmower, forget what its names called.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

E.T. Gets me everytime


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Stu-pot said:


> The Elephant Man is the saddest film I've seen. Again even more hard hitting as based on true story


^ this.

:I'mnotreallycryingI'vegotsomethinginmyeye: smiley


----------

